
Will your product sink or swim? Look at your First Time User Experience - jackbwheeler
https://medium.com/moment-us/friends-and-family-what-the-fux-aed32d05016c#.xe4mcybr6
======
jackbwheeler
Too often I see startups who fail to realize their potential because...

Product owners forget the importance of the First-Time User Experience (THE
FUX). Products must deliver immediate value to new users; the FUX is the key
to activating, then retaining users. A FUX that disappoints (not the same as
onboarding) can halt your product in its tracks, whereas a FUX that exceeds
expectations can accelerate your product's growth.

I'm building a tool with dscout that delivers videos of people discussing
whether the FUX lives up to expectations, where each new user rates your
product before using it, then after using it. These two ratings enable you to
compare user expectations of your product to their actual experience, and the
videos tell you why.

I'd love some feedback on this new product and our approach to measuring
expectations!

